# Myspace picture help question!!!



## jspin13 (Jul 25, 2007)

i was wondering if any one knew how to make it so that one picture has two in it like one under it, someone told me about putting it into the caption some how? any help is much apreciated thanks..


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

What do you mean?

Adding text to a image, do you meant that?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Adding text to a image, do you meant that?


Do you mean like that one?


----------



## jspin13 (Jul 25, 2007)

no , like on myspace some people have like 2 pictures as just one like a picture under a picture.. its really hard to explain


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. You have to put some HTML in the caption field.

When you have your picture upload. Select 'Edit caption' or whatever it says and put this in the box:










where y is how tall you want your picture to be and width is how wide. This is how it was done last time I checked.

Edit: Confirmed here.
http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_put_a_picture_into_the_caption_of_a_picture_on_myspacecom.html


----------



## jspin13 (Jul 25, 2007)

ok thanks alot that should help me


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hopes that will sort your problem out :up:


----------

